# Why is everyone saying oof?



## Kyr (Mar 12, 2018)

I first noticed this from a friend of mine, an errant oof uttered during a random discussion. I thought nothing of it at first. Just a quirk of this man, but days later i noticed the oof had spread. First a random furry, then another. Before i knew it the oof had jumped across multiple Discord servers, becoming the expression of misfortune du jour. To my horror i found it had left furry spheres days later, the oof infecting the vocabulary of any who used a mic on various videogames. The oof is spreading at an alarming rate, and i know not what's caused this nor where it will lead. Will it find its way into the halls of power? Will America's next mass shooting be met with an impassioned oof by the media? Where will this end?


If anyone here knows, for the love of God tell me. Why is everyone saying oof?


----------



## Belatucadros (Mar 12, 2018)

Oof. Can't say I've heard anyone say it until now.

According to the urban dictionary, "Oof" is the mating call of horny eight year old roblox players...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 12, 2018)

It's a surprisingly old "word" despite only surfacing in the mainstream very recently. There's two ways people have used it:

1. Onomatopoeia for the sound someone might make upon something impacting them. Might be used in other contexts as well.
2. A meme made from the sound that a character from the game ROBLOX makes when it is destroyed. Don't ask, I don't know why either.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Mar 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's retarded to watch people use this. Are you incapable of expressing yourself in a better manner?



Oof owo XD


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 12, 2018)

It's a Discord thing. Don't know what it's supposed to indicate though.
My boyfriend uses it in response to sexual things, so, he's probably misusing the meme.


----------



## Xaroin (Mar 12, 2018)

Kyr said:


> I first noticed this from a friend of mine, an errant oof uttered during a random discussion. I thought nothing of it at first. Just a quirk of this man, but days later i noticed the oof had spread. First a random furry, then another. Before i knew it the oof had jumped across multiple Discord servers, becoming the expression of misfortune du jour. To my horror i found it had left furry spheres days later, the oof infecting the vocabulary of any who used a mic on various videogames. The oof is spreading at an alarming rate, and i know not what's caused this nor where it will lead. Will it find its way into the halls of power? Will America's next mass shooting be met with an impassioned oof by the media? Where will this end?
> 
> 
> If anyone here knows, for the love of God tell me. Why is everyone saying oof?


3 words
roblox death sound


----------



## Xaroin (Mar 12, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> It's a surprisingly old "word" despite only surfacing in the mainstream very recently. There's two ways people have used it:
> 
> 1. Onomatopoeia for the sound someone might make upon something impacting them. Might be used in other contexts as well.
> 2. A meme made from the sound that a character from the game ROBLOX makes when it is destroyed. Don't ask, I don't know why either.


The reason why is somebody was trolling in a game typing "oof" into chat every time he killed somebody then basically everybody in the match started doing it


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 12, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> 1. Onomatopoeia for the sound someone might make upon something impacting them. Might be used in other contexts as well.


I know in my social circles, this is the meaning we use, if in a more metaphorical sense. Sort of "that's a blow". It's basically an expression of commisceration without having anything particular to say about the situation otherwise. 

I'm honestly surprised OP would have gone this long without running into it. I see it used pretty regularly.


----------



## Mosie (Mar 12, 2018)

My college friend who dropped out recently (kinda a shame she's super talented and awesome) made the most perfect impressions, the oof being one. she tried teaching me but i kinda fail at it. she can also do trumpet noises and an angry british accent lol


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Mar 13, 2018)

oof


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 13, 2018)

"Ooft!" has been used as an exclamation in Scotland, and possibly other bits of the UK, for a very long time.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Mar 15, 2018)

i don't know why it's becoming so popular, but it's starting to increasingly annoy me more and more... when will the oof plague end?!


----------



## Austin Silver (Mar 17, 2018)

Oof oof oof oof oof oof *lights come on and people start dancing to that sick fuckin’ beat*


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Austin Silver said:


> Oof oof oof oof oof oof *lights come on and people start dancing to that sick fuckin’ beat*


Pfffffhahahhahahhahaha whut


----------



## AustinB (Mar 17, 2018)

It comes from a game called Roblox. The death sound in game sounds like “OOF” and that somehow became a meme. I really don’t know why. It’s like the CoD Zombies shit or the “B” emoji. They’re not even funny. They’re just outright stupid. Earrape isn’t funny. Distorted text isn’t funny. It seems like memes now aren’t even trying to be funny. They’re just trying to be as random as possible.


----------



## Austin Silver (Mar 17, 2018)

AustinB said:


> It comes from a game called Roblox. The death sound in game sounds like “OOF” and that somehow became a meme. I really don’t know why. It’s like the CoD Zombies shit or the “B” emoji. They’re not even funny. They’re just outright stupid. Earrape isn’t funny. Distorted text isn’t funny. It seems like memes now aren’t even trying to be funny. They’re just trying to be as random as possible.


I’m gonna have to remove you from the face of the earth.  There can only be one Austin, and that’s me.


----------



## AoraTheWolf (Mar 17, 2018)

It's used as a dank meme to make fun of Roblox


----------



## AoraTheWolf (Mar 17, 2018)

It's like "Oh Yeah, Mr.Krabs" and "IT'S TIME TO STOP"


----------



## AustinB (Mar 19, 2018)

Austin Silver said:


> I’m gonna have to remove you from the face of the earth.  There can only be one Austin, and that’s me.


Tell that to the millions of other people named Austin around the world lmao.


----------



## Simo (Mar 19, 2018)

Odd, I have heard this term used for ages, like in comic books and such, when you get punched in the tummy, or get a bill for $10,ooo, you go, "oof!', of even, "Ooooooof!". I mean, I think one could find countless examples of this in comicbooks of the 1930-s50s era, that have been now reprinted. It's been around in US slang in wide usage since at least the 1930s.

I have not noted an uptick in its usage; but can't say it bothers me.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Kiaara (Mar 19, 2018)

Its a meme. Its the death sound from roblox, and people say it when bad stuff happens.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 20, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> It's retarded to watch people use this. Are you incapable of expressing yourself in a better manner?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 20, 2018)

It's the Roblox death noise. Everyone says it because it's funny.
But it starts getting cringy when people use it in every mildly inconvenient situtation.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 20, 2018)

sunburst_odell said:


> It's the Roblox death noise. Everyone says it because it's funny.
> But it starts getting cringy when people use it in every mildly inconvenient situtation.



Roblox is cringy, so...


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Mar 20, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Roblox is cringy, so...


I have no opinion on it.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Mar 20, 2018)

O O F


----------

